# Bad Marienberg - Holzbachschlucht - Westerburg - Dreifelder Weiher - Bad Marienberg



## Eru (23. März 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin vom Wiesbadener Schulsportverein und plane gemeinsam mit einem Kameraden unsere Vereinswochenendfreizeit im Westerwald.

Die genannte Strecke möchten wir als Tagesevent der Mtb'ler einbauen.

Wer kennt sich da aus und kann uns Tipps geben?
Pfingstsamstag und -sonntag möchten wir zu zweit uns das vor Ort anschauen.

Gruß Eru

Unsere Homepage:  www.schulsportverein.de


----------



## Stevensbiker (24. März 2005)

Hallo,

komme nicht aus Bad Marienberg sondern aus Altenkirchen Ww. In AK und Umgebung könnten wir euch helfen ( WwRadsportfreunde ), in Bad Marienberg  solltest du die Homepage www.wsg-badmarienberg.de anklicken und dort mal den Frank Tesche anmailen. Ist  ein supernetter Typ und kann dir weiterhelfen. 

Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eru (5. April 2005)

Danke für den Tipp!
Gruß Eru


----------

